#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  10 facts about your Body!

## Rahul.sharma2267

*Guys, these are 10 cool facts about your body!  List more if you know!
*
*1**. It takes 17 muscles to smile and 43 to frown.
2.The brain is much more active at night than during the day.
3.During your lifetime, you will produce enough saliva to fill two swimming pools.
4.Your nose can remember 50,000 different scents.
5.	Womens hearts beat faster than mens.
6.	Your eyes are always the same size from birth (but your nose and ears never stop growing).
7.	On any given day, sexual intercourse takes place 120 million times on earth.
8.	The brain itself cannot feel pain.
9.	The largest internal organ is the small intestine.
**10.**	Sneezes regularly exceed 100 mph & nerve impulses to and from the brain travel as fast as 170 miles per hour.
*





  Similar Threads: Mechanics of Rigid Body vehicle body engineering 100 Weird Facts About the Human Body Automobile body engineering Car engine and Body Details

----------


## Abhinav2

POint NO. 9!! HAhahahaah! . The largest internal organ is the small intestine.!!! hahaha!!

----------

